# Lords Cricket



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Have just booked tickets for a ODI at Lords and already thinking about the caffeine fix on the day. Does anyone know if the food court has any decent offerings or am I better to pick something up on the way in?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I won't deny i'm not envious...it's been years since my last visit so i can't recall what's on offer/not food beverage wise.

Enjoy your day...i'll be listening via TMS


----------



## sls (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry, you can't get good coffee at Lords. I tend to treat my kids to breakfast at The Ivy in St Johns Wood High Street, but if you just want a coffee there is Notes and Gail's on Circus Road. So fill up beforehand and drink beer, cider and Pims during the game like everyone else!


----------



## eyeabee (Mar 5, 2021)

I remember Browns of Brockley having a truck at Lords a few years ago - if that’s still the case then you very much can get a great coffee at Lords! If not (which I think is more likely) then no…


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

eyeabee said:


> I remember Browns of Brockley having a truck at Lords a few years ago - if that’s still the case then you very much can get a great coffee at Lords! If not (which I think is more likely) then no…
> View attachment 68458


That's what I was hoping for, thought there might be some decent food trucks. I guess it's a bit pot luck on the day though....


----------

